# Does cpufreq work with E2180?

## Lake-end

Hello,

sorry if this been asked before, I tried searching the forums but came up dry.

I wondering if Intel E21x0 line processors are supported by cpufreq? I use E2180 in my HTPC and there is no need to run it at fullspeed all the time and on the other hand sometimes the full speed is needed, so cpufreq with ondemand governor would be optimal. I emerged cpufrequtils but cpufreq-info does not find suitable driver for my CPU:

```

 cpufreq-info

cpufrequtils 002: cpufreq-info (C) Dominik Brodowski 2004-2006

Report errors and bugs to linux@brodo.de, please.

analyzing CPU 0:

  no or unknown cpufreq driver is active on this CPU

analyzing CPU 1:

  no or unknown cpufreq driver is active on this CPU

```

My kernel is configured as follows:

```

#

# Power management options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PM_SYSFS_DEPRECATED is not set

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

CONFIG_SUSPEND_SMP=y

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_AC is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=m

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=m

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=m

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=m

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

```

Any pointers what to change in kernel config or BIOS, what modules should I load and what to emerge to get this working?

----------

## kries

Have you modprobed the acpi_cupfreq module?

----------

## Lake-end

Sorry, no, I didnt see that step in any Gentoo Wiki Howtos  :Sad: 

But, it does not seem to work anyways:

```

petrinHTPC linux # modprobe acpi-cpufreq

FATAL: Error inserting acpi_cpufreq (/lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r9-petrin/kernel/arch/x86_64/kernel/cpufreq/acpi-cpufreq.ko): No such device

```

Any ideas what could be wrong?

Thanks for the fast reply btw!

----------

## kries

what are your kernel settings for "processor type and features"?

----------

## Lake-end

Sorry, forgot that those have also relevance.

Motherboard is Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3R if it makes any difference.

```

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

CONFIG_MCORE2=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

# CONFIG_NUMA is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC is not set

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_IOMMU=y

# CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU is not set

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x200000

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=250

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

```

Any help?

----------

## kries

no idea, sorry. your cpu might not be supported(?)

you could try out a 2.6.23 kernel.

----------

## Lake-end

OK, thanks anyway!

So does anyone have cpufreq working with their E21x0 processor?

----------

## Lake-end

 *Lake-end wrote:*   

> OK, thanks anyway!
> 
> So does anyone have cpufreq working with their E21x0 processor?

 

*Bumb*

I guess not?

----------

## Lake-end

I am trying to research this one myself as it seems that there are none that could help.

So far I´ve booted with kernel parameter "cpufreq.debug=7" and here is info I found in dmesg afterwards:

```

petrinHTPC ~ # dmesg | grep -i cpu

Command line: root=/dev/sda3 panic=30 cpufreq.debug=7

Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

SMP: Allowing 4 CPUs, 2 hotplug CPUs

PERCPU: Allocating 34248 bytes of per cpu data

Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 panic=30 cpufreq.debug=7

Initializing CPU#0

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)

Initializing CPU#1

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)

Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  E2180  @ 2.00GHz stepping 0d

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

acpi-cpufreq: acpi_cpufreq_init

acpi-cpufreq: acpi_cpufreq_early_init

cpufreq-core: trying to register driver acpi-cpufreq

cpufreq-core: adding CPU 0

acpi-cpufreq: acpi_cpufreq_cpu_init

cpufreq-core: initialization failed

cpufreq-core: adding CPU 1

acpi-cpufreq: acpi_cpufreq_cpu_init

cpufreq-core: initialization failed

cpufreq-core: no CPU initialized for driver acpi-cpufreq

cpufreq-core: unregistering CPU 0

cpufreq-core: unregistering CPU 1

```

ACPI says the CPU supports throttling, weird. Also the system is 64bit if that makes a difference. EIST and C1E are enabled in BIOS, C.I.A2 is not.

----------

## woZa

Make sure that all your bios settings are set to default and it should work. I have it working with an e2160 but as soon as I change any of the multiplier settings, fsb settings etc it won't work and I get the same error message as you.

FATAL: Error inserting acpi_cpufreq (/lib/modules/2.6.22-gentoo-r9-petrin/kernel/arch/x86_64/kernel/cpufreq/acpi-cpufreq.ko): No such device

----------

## darklegion

I've been using an e2160 with an Abit ip35-e since at least 2.6.23 and have had no issues with acpi-cpufreq.Overclocking, multiplier and voltage changes work fine.

----------

## woZa

Yeah. I think it may be to do with the motherboard, Gigabyte G33M-DS2R...

----------

## Fran

 *woZa wrote:*   

> Yeah. I think it may be to do with the motherboard, Gigabyte G33M-DS2R...

 

Yeah, I think it does. I have a Gigabyte G33 DS3R and cpufreq doesn't work for me either. I have EIST enabled in the BIOS.

Well, I can live with default speeds.

----------

## Fran

 *Fran wrote:*   

>  *woZa wrote:*   Yeah. I think it may be to do with the motherboard, Gigabyte G33M-DS2R... 
> 
> Yeah, I think it does. I have a Gigabyte G33 DS3R and cpufreq doesn't work for me either. I have EIST enabled in the BIOS.
> 
> Well, I can live with default speeds.

 

Up, I've solved it with a BIOS update (F5->F7H)  :Smile: 

----------

